# Public signatures.



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

~ Unfortunately these have to be removed.


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think one that counts up would be cool.

If you had made this one earlier, I bet you would've had tons of people using it for the 3DS release. Maybe now they'll use use it for whenever NGP comes out? or OoT or something.


----------



## bigpaws (Mar 26, 2011)

try
it wont work


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

It works....

Are you able to insert a little graphic or something? Like a heart, a star, or smiley face or something? Just plain text is a little boring imo.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sweet! I actually WOULD like one that counts up as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks, big guy.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

This is cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm gonna try this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm gonna try this later.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Are you able to insert a little graphic or something? Like a heart, a star, or smiley face or something? Just plain text is a little boring imo.


I could add a background, but leaving it transparent is more flexible since various forums have different background colors.

Customizable images/logos would either mean storage on my host used, or extra bandwidth, and I'm not really into either idea.

I know the font's not that pretty, I'd use another one if I had it, but most fonts you find look like shit at smaller sizes.
http://gbatemp.net/t284998-finding-a-good-font-for-gd



Anyways countup is finished.
http://rydian.net/sigs/public/countup/

It only goes back to 1971 for two reasons.
1 - I don't think anybody's going to need to track something over 40 years old.

2 - Technical limitations.  Jan 1st 1970 was the unix epoch so most simple time functions base themselves on it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 26, 2011)

I already did mine.


----------



## redact (Mar 26, 2011)

nice idea but needs an option for timezone...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> nice idea but needs an option for timezone...


I KNEW I forgot something!

Okay, I'll do that now.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right. That explains why mine seemed a little... inaccurate.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

Alright, now there's a time offset box, you can set the number of minutes to change it by (negative works, too).


----------



## redact (Mar 26, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Alright, now there's a time offset box, you can set the number of minutes to change it by (negative works, too).


thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



though just for reference, what timezone is your server set to so i know what to put for minutes offset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: nvm, trial and error ftw


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

CST, added that to the pages.

EDIT: If anybody's willing to prepare background images for the Gen-IV and Gen-V pokemon games, I'm willing to make a friend code image that also displays what time it is where you are.  That way people know your friend code, and also have an idea of when you're awake or not to battle.  The background images should all have the same style, and should be a reasonable size for signatures in various places (say, 400x100 at the most, since people often have other things in their signatures, too).


----------



## redact (Mar 26, 2011)

(stolen from 8bitwalugi...)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm looking for ones for all the games that have the same look/style.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 26, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> (stolen from 8bitwalugi...)


And I stole them from blubbermarble.

www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=284972


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

HAHA, WHOOPS.

Forgot to swap out the test phrase with a generic one. >>;

EDIT: I suppose I should also make the days counter formatted properly with a comma.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## redact (Mar 26, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ffffffff
that 10 minutes in paint was all for nothing


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, thanks Rydian! I'd love to use one.


----------



## Ace (Mar 26, 2011)

This is awesome, but I'm not sure what to input for the time shift for accurate UTC+1. It would be heck-a easier to just have a dropdown and select your timezone, with a few countries with examples (like when we register timezone on forums)


----------



## signz (Mar 26, 2011)

Sweet idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/me likes that


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll just link to this.
http://www.worldtimezone.com/

If I do a few I need to do them all (there's a lot more to it than you think), and I'm too lazy to do that when you all can just multiply 60 by a number of hours once.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> .


Fixed.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 26, 2011)

This is great!
But more characters would be nice.
*looks at sig*


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> This is great!
> But more characters would be nice.
> *looks at sig*


The current font I'm using only looks decent at 7 and 14 pixels, if I can find another that doesn't look like crap (without being a pixel font so i don't have to do it by a power of it's own dimensions) I could make multiple sizes and allow for more text.


----------



## Mazor (Mar 26, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'll just link to this.
> http://www.worldtimezone.com/
> 
> If I do a few I need to do them all (there's a lot more to it than you think), and I'm too lazy to do that when you all can just multiply 60 by a number of hours once.


No, there definitely isn't a lot to it, just take a standard html list like my first result on google and then handle it in the in the most appropriate way according to how your code looks, for example using PHP's built in timezone functions.

Having to multiply a number and be puzzled about whether to put a - in front of it isn't really user friendly.

This minor aspect aside, great idea and good work.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this! I think I'll be making a few more signatures like this.

I wish I could do something to help you... Donation?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 26, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I love this! I think I'll be making a few more signatures like this.
> 
> I wish I could do something to help you... Donation?








It would be silly to give a donation for a simple php image generator.
no offence Rydian


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 26, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but not this specifically.

Mainly bigger projects. RPGTemp?


----------



## Mazor (Mar 26, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. 

If something is useful it doesn't necessarily matter how simple it is (and on top of that, this probably took more work than you might think).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2011)

Any donations you may wish to give Rydian must be handled by me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Use UTC as default. :


----------



## Rydian (Mar 27, 2011)

Ffffffine, since it's premade. XD


And heh, I put this in blogs because I didn't know if people would be interested, but it seems they are, so I'll edit the first post when I'm done fixing the time zone thing.


EDIT: Added a time display too, since it's in the same vein as the counters.

Would anybody be interested in a live biorhythm update signature thing?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't that like, totally random?




The text font isn't really easy readable, is there a way to adjust the text only?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2011)

It's cyclical.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Biorhythm-EN.svg
As for being true to life, I won't say that.  It's just a nice distraction... but I guess that'd work better on RP forums and such.


I'll swap up the font used for the time thing, hold on while I fuck with the positioning and such.

EDIT: Okay, fixed.  If anybody has a better way to present the "username's time" text, toss an idea at me.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow that is awesome i made your quotes list rydian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  thanks a lot that was one of my better lines.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 29, 2011)

Since your time base is based on the Unix epoch would anything happen if I counted down to 19/1/2038?


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 29, 2011)

The time is an hour advanced 
Maybe an option to disable daylight savings?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot Rydian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This time signature will help and to others as well.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 29, 2011)

so wait how do i make it work lol


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Dylan said:
			
		

> so wait how do i make it work lol


What kind of Rydian's sig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: If time signature, click this: http://rydian.net/sigs/public/time/, then choose your country's time zone and type your name. If it's too hard for you, then here it is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, How'd you make your countdown signature work?
For example, if I make one, it turns out to be like this:


----------



## Dylan (Mar 29, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just followed the steps, only when I paste the code it gives me into the sig it just shows a link to it. It's a countdown to the Australian 3DS release in less than two days!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah, I followed the steps, but it appears to be like this


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 29, 2011)

@Dylan put the URL in


```
[img][/img]
```

tags.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 View spoiler inside.



Spoiler



When I chose my time zone, then I type some words in box under the word "Until...", and I type some words under "Sucess".

It's result turns into this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That's just an example. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I just noticed now that I replied to the wrong person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I edited it.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 29, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> @Dylan put the URL in
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I got this when I tried that. Where am I going wrong? :S

The error returned was:
Sorry, dynamic pages in the


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 29, 2011)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Since your time base is based on the Unix epoch would anything happen if I counted down to 19/1/2038?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, attempting a fix, current sigs will break most likely and need to be re-done.

EDIT: Seems to work.  Porting the fix to the other signatures as well, which will also break.

EDIT2: Also added color to the time signature.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> This is my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

I meant on the first page of the countdown.  What is the info you're giving it?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I meant on the first page of the countdown.  What is the info you're giving it?


See the spoiler.


Spoiler



*Here's the info, just zoom it.*






*When I pushed the Create button, here's the result:*






I don't understand it.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

I fucked up april, fixed.

Also 12:00 is noon, just so you're aware.  0:01 would be the first minute of that day.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I fucked up april, fixed.
> 
> Also 12:00 is noon, just so you're aware.  0:01 would be the first minute of that day.


Thanks a lot Rydian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's working now.


----------



## signz (Mar 29, 2011)

Those signatures are really great.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool! I think I'll use it for my blog.


----------



## MDFang (Mar 29, 2011)

The one that shows your local time is really convient, especially for, like you said, Pokemon battles and all that jazz.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

Added the biorhythm one.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 31, 2011)

i can't get the colors to work... i tried 1, 6, 255, F, how do i work them?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 31, 2011)

It's in hex, just like when using HTML or bbcode.  Thus 255 would be FF.

6 and F would work, but are too weak to actually notice in the image.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 31, 2011)

why didn't you just do RGB?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 31, 2011)

It is RGB, in hex, the same way you use in HTML and bbcode.

CODEred text

```
[color=#00ff00]green text[/color]
```

I just have the R/G/B value split into three to make it easier to adjust the individual colors without mistakes.


----------



## Mazor (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, people don't really know hex.

Should just have decimal 0-255 as input and then either convert that to hex or preferably just output using HTML's 'rgb(r,g,b)'.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 31, 2011)

i meant old school internet explorer RGB


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Well, people don't really know hex.
> 
> Should just have decimal 0-255 as input and then either convert that to hex or preferably just output using HTML's 'rgb(r,g,b)'.Between hex and decimal colors, I was thinking hex would be more familiar to people since it's used in bbcode, and in html/css which people use to style online profiles and such.
> 
> ...


Are you referring to CSS, which can use single digits for each value?


----------



## Mazor (Apr 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I know, people actually just click buttons instead of typing in hex to create bbcode and style online profiles.

I'm not sure about any particular popular place, but many people know what RGB is. However, they most likely don't know that when prompted to type "Color hex" they should type red, green and blue values as hexadecimals  (and assuming they don't type hex colors otherwise, they won't know what to do). 

Regardless, not a big issue.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, what do you suggest?  For a previous project I had a dropdown list of colors (CSS lets you style text within selection boxes so users knew what color was what), but that's rather limiting.


----------



## Mazor (Apr 1, 2011)

That seems pretty good and wouldn't necessarily be limiting as the dropdown could be placed above fields like the current ones (I would again say that the fields should use decimals rather than hex, but that is as previously stated based on my personal impression that people don't know what the fuck hex is, as opposed to familiar decimals) so that either the dropdown or the fields can be used.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2011)

I'mma' just link to a hex color chart thing. XD


----------



## Mazor (Apr 1, 2011)

Although a bit of a lazy solution, that seems fine as well. As long as something is very easy and people know what they should do, almost anything works.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2011)

The one I linked to is all fancy and interactive and shit, I'll edit the form to match it.

EDIT: And of course when I edit the features the proper URLs change, I should add that note to the first post.

EDIT2: While I'm at it, I'll edit the countup one to count years as well, so expect lots of breaking for now.

EDIT3: Okay, countup now displays the number of years, assuming at least a year has passed.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 1, 2011)

U BROKE MAH SIG!!!!

now i haz to do it again


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The one I linked to is all fancy and interactive and shit, I'll edit the form to match it.
> 
> EDIT: And of course when I edit the features the proper URLs change, I should add that note to the first post.
> 
> ...



Nice work. One little thing though, if you click the link to the colour picker, the page will jump to that page, you might want to add target="_blank" to the url tag to let it load in a separate window or tab.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the idea but the GMT +5:30 is the Colombo time


----------



## Rydian (Apr 5, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Nice work. One little thing though, if you click the link to the colour picker, the page will jump to that page, you might want to add target="_blank" to the url tag to let it load in a separate window or tab.Good idea, done.
> 
> QUOTE(naved.islam14 @ Apr 4 2011, 05:43 AM) I like the idea but the GMT +5:30 is the Colombo time


What?


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

I've accessed the internet through PSP, but it's very slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, anything new yet Rydian?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 5, 2011)

This should be just as fast through as PSP as through a computer's browser.

And I haven't made anything new in a day or so.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, why not make a public quote sig like you used to have? Customizable colors and everything. Though, I'm sure that would call for registered accounts and such on your site. Also, what is the server strain so far?

EDIT: I just checked the OP, why did they have to be removed?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2011)

The signatures would just be a lot of complexity I don't care for.

There's no strain, the CPU usage for signatures this simple is negligible, and as for bandwidth use even if I kept this up for the rest of the month, I'd be under a gig total transfer for my site.  I'm not using nearly as much as my host allots me monthly.

The rules for signatures on gbatemp changed, since the previous rules on dynamic signatures were blurry and seemed unfair it was chosen to just remove all.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww. Well, they were useful for the short time we had them. I sincerely hope that the mods will reconsider the issue at a later date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Might as well have this locked then.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 8, 2011)

Aww... That's too bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the public signatures, but it's been removed already. Well, I guess this thread needs to be closed since the public signatures is just the purpose on why you (Rydian) made it this thread.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 8, 2011)

Locked by request.

Though mag staffers should be able to lock your own topics afaik.


----------

